# Difference between Ds1 and Ds2 HID setups



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Hey guys
So long story short i'm puting in a custom set of A4 headlights into my corrado. l have ballast and housing form the a4 but HID ballast bulb and ignitors are from a bmw x5. As far as i know the x5 is a ds2 setup and the a4 is a ds1. is there any way i can run the ds2 bulbs in the ds1 housing? if not how could i get around this problem?
Cheers fellas


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Difference between Ds1 and Ds2 HID setups (G'D60)*

you can not run D1S bulbs using D2S ballasts. However you can run D2S bulbs in a D1S projector but you must modify the projector where the bulb holder is. On the D1S valeo projector, used by the A4, the bulb holder is a big square with no mounting tabs sticking up. if you notice the D2S bulb has two notchs in it, one at the top kinda squarish and another to the right witch resembles a half moon. In order to secure the bulb properly to the D1S projector you must put a screw in the back of that holder where the half circle cutout is.
Let me try and find a pic for you.
EDIT: Picture found....I stole it from HIDPLANET though.
















se the screw how its securing the bulb at the almost 2 o'clock position?? Thats what you would need to do in order to seat the D2S bulb correctly to the D1S projector. there maybe other ways but this seems to be the norm for this kind of a modification.


_Modified by BrunoVdub at 7:44 PM 3-11-2006_


----------



## EternalMind (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Difference between Ds1 and Ds2 HID setups (BrunoVdub)*

as bruno said, the ballast and light source are not interchangable from "1" to "2" but you can (with custom modification) place a D2S source in a D1S projector. however, you need to be really careful of the focal point placement or your beam pattern will suffer.
based on what you have, it sounds like the easiest (and best) thing to do would be to get some D1S light sources to work with both the ballast and the projectors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Difference between Ds1 and Ds2 HID setups (EternalMind)*

yeah I agree, its a lot easier to just deal with all D2S equipment or all D1S equipment. Makes life easier. But I will say that D2S equipment is more redily available. 

....Yeah I know I really butchered the spelling of one of those words..







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

